# Split Fin! Should I be worried?



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I came home last night to find that my beautiful delta tail Finn had somehow split his tail fin right down to its base. I can't imagine how this happened as he's been in his same "home" for months now without such an incident.

My main concern is, will he be alright? Is he any more susceptible to things like fin rot? Also, how long will it take for his fin to heal... will it knit itself back together or does it have to grow out from the base?

Thanks!


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a yellow VT that the same thing happened to about a month ago. I had a "rubbery" bamboo imitation plant (plastic) that he'd been in with for 6 months...no problems. One day it was water change time...apparently I startled him a little more than "normal" and he "bolted" and not only tore his tail fin to the base, but the top fin to the base as well. Sheesh. Now, both fins LOOK like they're healing...but even after a month it's really hard for me to tell if they'll heal completely or not?!?!? I think it's pretty safe to say that it may take a while for the healing process to complete...if it does! Sorry I couldn't be more help. Thought you'd like to know what my experience was though.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

I had my 10 gallon tank originally split into 2 and one day came home to find that one of my bettas had jumped the divider and they had been fighting. Most of the damage was to the red ones tail while the other betta looked untouched. I set up a second tank (and they are still kept apart in two separate tanks). It has been about 5 months and most of the damage has healed. I used aquarium salt about once a week for a few weeks and then used it about once a month until the damage healed. I also used a product called Stress Coat which is supposed to help heal torn fins. I am at school right now so I don't have the exact product name here. If you would like to see pictures of the mostly healed tail I can post them later. I did not get any pictures right after the fight because I did not have a camera at the time.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The best medication IMO/E...."Clean dechlorinated water"

With fin and health issues when caught early- I have found that making 50-100% daily water changes for 4-5 days to prevent secondary infections the best medication and promote healing and depending on how bad the issue and how the fish healing/health respond.......

I will QT and make 100% daily water change and add either (1tsp/gal) Epsom salt or aquarium salt depending on what and why I am treating for up to 10 days.


----------

